# Weird Reaction To Alcohol



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

On Friday night I had a surprise party for my husband and 16 year old daughter. In all my rushing around to get everything done on time, I didn't eat more than half a salad that entire day, so I know that is a problem to start out. I had one small cup of wine (like 1/4 of a plastic cup) at the beginning of the party. It started at around 7 p.m. All but one couple left by around 10:30. After this point, I basically blacked out. I remember a few little things, but nothing else. I do remember taking a few sips of wine later in the night, but I was talking so much I didn't think I drank that much. Even my daughter said she doesn't remember me drinking anything that night. My husband also had a similar experience and no one really remembers him drinking that much either. Our friends said we had a bit of an argument before they left which I have no recollection of. I have had plenty of times in my life that I have had too much to drink and this has never happened. My husband swears this one couple (who he used to be friends with and have now become distant and no very friendly that night) drugged our drinks. I know that is far fetched, but this women did insist at one point on opening a bottle of wine and pouring a cup for my husband. He said she even opened it in another room. On Saturday, I did have a headache, but I was also so sick my husband said he almost took me to the hospital because I couldn't stop getting sick until later that night. Even on Sunday, I wasn't able to eat much more than chicken broth. What would cause such a reaction when I don't remember drinking that much and no one even saw me drink much? I am completely embarrassed that I may have acted like a fool in front of our friends (even though when we talked to them yesterday that said to think nothing of it). It isn't like I am a young partier either. I am 42 years old and only have a few glasses of wine.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hmm, that's sounds fishy to me! Do you take medication might increase the effects of alcohol?It is hard to believe that anyone could do such a terrible thing--slipping you a drug (although it happened to me in my teens and I'm now 48) but people in their 40's doing that sort of ####? Sorry that happened--I do wonder what it could have been.


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi Tiss and thanks for your reply. It is hard to believe. I did not take any medication that would do that. I just talked to my sister-in-law and even she said she doesn't even remember seeing me with a drink all night. She did tell me (even before I told her my husband's thoughts about this woman) that she thought the woman was weird that night. She has met them before and agreed that she seemed different. It is so disappointing for me, too, because I was planning this party for a while and wanted everything to be nice and this had to happen. My sister-in-law told me she had a wonderful time, so maybe I'm worrying about more than I should. I just cannot shake that weird feeling about that night, though. It's not like a typical night when I had too much to drink. Now that I think about it, when I was about 19, I had something put in my drink and blacked out and was raped by the guy I went out with. I think this was similar in that I apparently went out for dinner and everything and have no recollection of it at all. Wow, I never even thought about that earlier. That is really scary.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I experienced years of terrible PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder) from a *itch slipping me some LSD when I was 15 years old (like I said I'm 48 now). I wasn't even a drinker or drug user. It was so terrifying that I ended up in a mental hospital for several months. Then for YEARS I had anxiety and intrusive thoughts about the incident and worried that it would happen again. Fortunately for me, in my 30's (yes, I SUFFERED that long with PTSD) I found a GREAT therapist and she helped me get on medication and also helped me put that terrible experience in perspective. I do not have PTSD anymore but your experience did give me a little shudder. I've always wondered what happened to that awful person that did that to me.It is an awful feeling knowing that you're up and about with no memory of it. I guess I'd have to say that I would NEVER associate with that person again.


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

You are right, I will not be associating with them again. It just makes me crazy wondering what actually happened. No one there even saw me drinking at the party (although I did have the equivalent of one glass of wine before the party). What else would have caused me to black out and not remember a thing? Actually, I'm probably making myself more upset about this whole thing than anyone else. There was only one couple left there when I stopped remembering what happened and they are very understanding and said not to worry about a thing. I just have to let it go and forget about it like my husband said.


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

Tiss, I just thought of something. I am taking 3 mg. of Zelnorm in the mornings. Do you think alcohol would have any effect on that? I looked it up and found out that it says use of alcohol is definitely not recommended when taking Zelnorm (which is news to me because the pharmacist didn't even say anything about that). I will post something on the Zelnorm board and see if anyone else has any problems.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hmm, since I don't drink I really have no idea. I would post a new post for kmottus and ask her. She really investigates these kinds of questions and gives solid, well thought-out answers.


----------



## LK38 (Jun 27, 2004)

Oh My God, When I read the beginning of your post, the first thing that went through my mind was that you were drugged. Unfortunately, you will have a hard time proving this.Back in college in 1986, I had a similar experience. My roommate and I had one glass of red wine each. One glass. The next thing I remember is waking up in my own bed the next day. She was in her bed. I will spare you the details,(that we apparently forgot) but later on, we find out that our drinks were spiked with NYQUIL. Some of the people we were with thought it was hilarious. My doctor said it was lucky that we didn't die. Please don't ask why I couldn't taste that the wine was bad. It was cheap college student wine and we just thought that was the way it was supposed to taste. My husband beat the #### out of the person who did it, so I felt somewhat better about the whole situation.


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought it was hard to believe, especially since I thought I had only invited friends to the party, but there really is no other explanation. I have had many glasses of wine since (especially while we were just stranded in Florida during the hurricane with my husband, mother-in-law and daughter all stuck in one hotel room - but safe at least) and have had absolutely no reactions like that one night. I am going to be very careful now in the future.


----------

